# DET swap



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

I got a 92 G20 i'm looking to put a sr20det in place of the old DE. Any suggestion for engine suppliers? I'm looking extra low miles or rebuilt. Also considering front mount intercooler how hard is that to do?


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Why?? is your DE bad??
Go to www.g20.net


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

*DE*

Nah the De is fineonly 93K. By the way it will be for sale soon if anyone is interested


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

why not try and boost the de? it works well!!


----------



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

Yeah dood. Fuck swapping the whole motor and leave that headache alone. Just swap the Turbo parts onto your car. Get an ECU programed (i'd suggest JWT). An the front mount. Hotshot has a kit that will fit nice and good on our P10s and it is specificly made for a BlueBird SR20DET turbo setup. Swap or not. . it will fit. 

Oh an if you're worried about the motor being beaten up and wanting some lower miles for your turbo swap. Swap in a JDM SR20DE (G20) motor
www.SR20Development.com good guys $375 for one. Plus you'll get an extra 10hp an like 2 tq from the JDM motor.


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

im selling my 92 g20. im putting it back to stock and selling the turbo set up with all pipes,manifold,down pipe,intercooler,370cc injectors,jwt ecu for 2000.00 all you will need is a bov. turbo is about six months old. i also have a bored sr20 that needs to be assembled that i will be selling.i have a extra stock ecu,fuel pump,sterring rack,power steering pump,maf,injectors,switches,door loos, power seatbelts,ect.


----------



## 97Hatch (Jun 25, 2002)

hey for how much would you sell me that jwt ecu i need one asap???


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

I CURRENTLY HAVE EVERYTHING ON EBAY. BUT I COULD END IT AND SELL YOU THE ECU FOR $500 shipped. or you could get my whole setup.


----------



## 97Hatch (Jun 25, 2002)

is it programmed for the bluebird sr20det....where do u live...another thing where did you get it programmed and how much did it cost...does it connect right into the se-r wiring


----------

